# 942 Tuner 1 problem



## belador (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm having a really weird problem....

Until this week, the 942 that I have has been working just fine until it started having problems searching for the satellite signal. If I leave on for a while, then it goes away.

Today it can't even settle down so I went to my dish and repeak it, no go.

Then I started using the "Point Dish" screen to find out what is going on and that is where I find the problem.

On Tuner Input 1, it can't lock in on even numbered transponders wherehas Input 2 has no problems at all. Odd numbered transponders can be locked in by both tuners. This is on both satellites.

I have a Dish 500 with a Steperator feeding into my 942.

From what I can see, the 942 is the problem here.

Any inputs?

Jon
P.S. I just cabled both cables from the LNB directly to the 942 and it's now receiving all transponders on both Turner Inputs. This leads me to belive that it's #%(*&#%(&* seperator that is mucking things up for tuner 1 when it's trying to recieve the even numbered transponders.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

What LNB do you have? It needs to be a DPP to use seperators.

Call dish tech support and get them to send you another seperator.


----------



## belador (Nov 9, 2002)

Just to let everybody about this....

The problem has gotten so bad lately during the day that I couldn't for hours get a channel.

I did a bit of search on this site and found a similar problem that was fixed by replacing the LNB.

So I went ahead and ordered the LNB from DishDepot(Thanks Mark!!!!) to replace the nearly new LNB(bearly 2 years old) and now all is good.. I guess the LNB just dies under the extreme heat here in the Phoenix area where the temps lately has gotten to over 110 degrees.

Jon

PS to Joe, it's DPP TWIN LNBF.


----------

